# 2014 Diesel vs. 2017 1.4L Gasser



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

oreo382 said:


> I had my diesel in to the body shop thanks to a hit and run (no note left). I had a 2017 gas Cruze for 5 days as a loaner.
> There is a big difference between the 2. The diesel acceleration is turbine smooth comparatively. The seats are much firmer and more comfortable. The diesel feels much more solid and stable, feels much "bigger" on the road. Quieter also. I'm glad I had the chance to try the gas model as you lose sight of just how good the diesel is when it is all you drive for a long time.I was getting annoyed by the few sensor problems i've had to date and was considering even trading it in. However after the comparison no way. This is one awesome car,people who haven't tried one have no idea what they are missing. Even my son said (after driving both),the diesel shuts down the gasser totally. Anyway,enjoy your awesome rides folks.


Totally! Great post!

*Talking to my Cruze* SHH SHH SHH SHH Don't listen to @*oreo382* he's just a big dumb dumb. He has no idea what changing gears is like in his car with only TWO pedals. Brake pedal the size of Texas. You're beautiful! You and all 6500 of your harsh, laggy RPMs.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Haha, there's ~550-600 lbs weight difference between the two. 

I'd be curious to see what you'd think of the new 1.6TD vs the old 2.0 TD. I was pretty impressed by the new one's very smooth and instant power delivery, and the new 9-speed auto trans is very smooth compared to the 6-speed Aisin.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The 6 speed aisin is definitely an area I thought there would have been improvement by now but nope.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I know what you mean. I drove back to Iowa last weekend. The car was great. Comfy seat and the stereo was rockin Rammstein. Averaged 55 mpg there and almost 67 mpg on the return trip without even trying. There was a west wind about 30 mph on the trip back so it was like driving for free...lol.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

A lot of what you said applies to all Gen 1 to all Gen 2, when it comes to size and substantial feeling. I like my Gen 2 better than my Gen 1 (gas in both cases)


----------

